# Can pipe tobacco get moldy, go bad or become unsafe?



## CBraggsBeard (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi,
I found tins of tobacco that belonged to my father. I think the last time this tin would have been opened may have been in 1990, and they seem to have been sealed fairly well, The tins are what appears to be a private blend from COPLEY'S, who may still be around? Wilshire Blvd. in West Los Angeles?

I opened the tins, and the tobacco smells absolutely wonderful. To me its distinct, sweet and earthy. Full body sense to it, complex, a trio of dark tones, sung by a basso profundo, contralto and a tenor. I'm new to this, not sure I have a vocabulary for describing aromas or what the conventions may be. This beautiful smell is bringing back many found and good memories from my childhood. Though I'll enjoy a cigar once in a while, I haven't ever tried a pipe before, but I would love to try this.

The blend has been stored in the tin inside a plastic bag tied at the top. It's finely chopped, but feels really dry. There are also three small, dry sponges on top of the tobacco. 

I'm guessing there could be risk of mold. But it seems so dry I couldn't imagine anything having survived. So maybe inactive spores?
Although the condition of the tobacco is probably not fit for a real smoke, would it be safe to still try?
Also, can tobacco be reconstituted with moisture integrally re-introduced into the leaf material? Or better to let this go, and see if at all possible if the blend can be re-created?

Thanks much for your feedback!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

First off, a lot of 'Private" blends are just bulk blends renamed by the shop. Not all shops do their own blending. The shop lay let you know what blend it was.

There is a risk of mold. My guess is your father put the sponges in the tin. You could certainly try to rehydrate it. You can use a humidisc, fresh piece sponge or a spray bottle with Distilled Water. Keep in hydrates for a couple of weeksand if you don't see mold smoke it. And if you don't die, then it was OK!!!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Per the title of your thread, yes tobacco can become moldy as well as go bad (to a degree). I second @Alpedhuez55 and suggest re-humidifying it. A trick that I've used in the past is place the tobacco in a glass bowl and cover it with a paper towel saturated (but not dripping) in distilled water. Secure the paper towel (I use a rubber band) to the bowl so that it cannot droop down into the bowl and come in contact with the tobacco. Leave it like this overnight, when you check on it in the morning, mix the tobacco around in the bowl and re-saturate the towel. Repeat as needed, I usually find 2-3 applications works. Let it sit re-hydrated for a week or so in an air tight container, if no mold grows, you're good to light it up and enjoy!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You'll see online that some guys put apples or potatoes in the jar to rehydrate...DON'T DO THIS..It's asking for mold.. 

The internet has alot of answers not all are correct answers.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Could you just put it in a Tupperware with a boveda like a cigar? Seems the most scientific way to do it.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pipe tobacco runs at a much lower rh. You'd never be able to keep pipe tobacco lit even at 65 -62

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Pipe tobacco runs at a much lower rh. You'd never be able to keep pipe tobacco lit even at 65 -62
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good to know thanks!


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Pipe tobacco runs at a much lower rh. You'd never be able to keep pipe tobacco lit even at 65 -62
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 I didn't know that , I have a pouch in my infused cigar tupper-tote.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I jar mine and leave it in my old tool cabinet. The hygro is usually around 30- 40% and I usually plate it for a few hours to dry it out more. .. Some have been in there for over a year and you can ask anyone I've sent tobacco to, it's not dried out. In most cases its too moist.

From what I remember it's like guys and their cigars when it comes to storing. But a bigger variable some say 30% some as high as 55%. Some say the plastic from pouches will distort the flavor others keep em in bags. But they're talking about cellaring for 30-40 years.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Before you go messing around with the RH, smoke a bowl. If it was sealed it might be fine.


----------

